# HP Pavilion 17-e026sg Treiberprobleme Win7



## DieFox (16. November 2013)

Hi Community,
ich habe vor ein paar Tages das oben genannte Notebook von HP erstanden.
Ausstattung:


*Display*: 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll) HD+-BrightView-Display mit LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung
*Auflösung:* 1.600 x 900 Pixel, 16:9 Format
*Prozessor:* AMD Quad-Core A10-5750M APU (2,5 GHz, 4 MB Cache, 4 Kerne) mit Radeon™ HD 8650G-Grafikkarte
*Grafik*: AMD Radeon™ HD 8650G / 8670M Dual GPU (1 GB DDR3 dediziert)
*Arbeitsspeicher*: 8 GB DDR3L
*Festplatte: *500 GB (5400 U/min, SATA)
*Laufwerk / Card Reader:* SuperMulti 8x DVD±RW-Laufwerk mit Double-Layer-Unterstützung / Multi-Format-Lesegerät für SD-Karten
*Connectivity:* Integriertes 10/100 BASE-T Ethernet LAN, WLAN 802.11b/g/n
*Anschlüsse:* 1 x VGA, 1 x HDMI, 1 x Kopfhörerausgang, 1 x Mikrofoneingang, 1 x USB 2.0, 2 x USB 3.0, 1 x RJ-45
*Eingabegeräte:* Tastatur in Originalgröße im strukturierten  Island-Style mit Ziffernblock, Touchpad mit Ein/Aus-Taste und  Unterstützung für Multi-Touch-Bewegungen
*Abmessungen/ Gewicht:* 420 x 267 x 32,8 mm / 2900 g
*Betriebssystem:* FreeDOS
Ausgeliefert wurde das ganze mit dem sogenannten FreeDOS also sinnlos und ohne Treiber CD oder ähnliches.
Da ich noch nicht wirklich überzeugt von Win8(.1) bin kam dann Win7 zum Einsatz.
Nach der Installation erstmal krampfhaft nach richtigen Treibern gesucht.
Auf der HP Seite selbst wird nur Win8(.1) angeboten.
In deren Forum dann auch einen passenden Thread gefunden wo ich schon mal den Großteil der Treiber beziehen konnte.
Jedoch bleibt bei mir stets die Grafikkarte und Videocontroller unerkannt (im Grätemanager: Standard-VGA-Grafikkarte)
Hab jetzt schon mehrfach versucht von der AMD Seite Treiber zu beziehen doch auch diese brachten keinen Erfolg.

Könnt ihr mir helfen, bin langsam am verzweifeln...


----------



## mickythebeagle (16. November 2013)

Schau mal hier :
HP Pavilion 17-e026sg Windows 7 Treiber? - HP Kundenforum - 185281


----------



## DieFox (16. November 2013)

Ja dieses Forum kannte ich schon, von dem hab ich die meisten Treiber.
Nur der Videocontroller und Grafikkarte werden nicht erkannt.
Habs schon mit dem Catalyst 13.9 probiert und jetzt grad mit dem 13.11 beta.


----------



## gorgi85 (24. November 2013)

Hi, hast du oder irgendjemand mit dem gleichen Notebook weiterhin die Treiberprobleme ? 

Ich habs vor meiner Mutter zu kaufen, aber mit WIN 8. Erwartet mich dann auch der gleiche Mist mit den Treibern ?


----------



## Patriot40 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute

Habe ein anderes Problem mit Acer v3-571g


Die neuen Treibern für NVIDIA GeForce  GT640m (R331) machen Probleme beim Overclocking,
z.b. MSI Afterburner oder die anderen Tools erkennen den GPU und Memory Takt nicht mehr.

Mit älteren Treibern konnte ich mit einem modifizierten Bios bis zu 1150 Mhz Auftakten und problemlos spielen.
Gibt es noch andere mit dem gleichen Problem ?

(Ich bin neu hier und weiß ob das der richtige Forum ist)


----------

